# Wer kennt den Namen dieses Strauches/ Baumes?



## sister_in_act (1. Aug. 2008)

hallo alle
vor vielen jahren habe ich mir diese pflanze als kleines gewächs gekauft unter dem namen *__ Trompetenbaum*
so, wie die blüten aussehen, erschien mir das auch logisch.
als ich heute danach googelte  habe ich allerdings einen ganz anderen baum unter diesem begriff gefunden..
wer kann mir da weiterhelfen?

   

gruß ulla


----------



## Biotopfan (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt den Namen dieses Strauches/ Baumes?*

Hei, hier kannste Dir die richtige aussuchen  
http://images.google.de/images?um=1...6-45,GGGL:de&q=bignonia&start=20&sa=N&ndsp=20
VG Monika


----------



## wp-3d (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt den Namen dieses Strauches/ Baumes?*

Hi Ulla

Ist doch kein Baum  

http://images.google.de/images?hl=d...etenwein&lr=lang_de&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi




.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt den Namen dieses Strauches/ Baumes?*

Hi Ulla,

daher immer die lat. Namen verwenden. In deinem Fall Campsis radicans. Bei __ Trompetenbaum eingabe kommt Catalpa bignonioides der, der ganzen Familie den Namen gegeben hat

MfG Frank


----------



## sister_in_act (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt den Namen dieses Strauches/ Baumes?*




> daher immer die lat. Namen verwenden. In deinem Fall Campsis radicans. Bei __ Trompetenbaum eingabe kommt Catalpa bignonioides der, der ganzen Familie den Namen gegeben hat



 
das kannst du gut sagen 
ich hab doch kein schildchen mehr und beim ersten versuch dachte ich, daß ich völlig falsch liege mit dem namen 

wobei ich ja platt bin wieviel wunderschöne sorten es davon gibt.
ich könnt grad schon ne bestellung aufgeben wenn ich nur wüßt, wohin damit 

danke auch für die links, Monika und wp--aber ich finde meine sorte irgendwie nicht...
meine blüten sind am ansatz orange und  röten sich dann in die blüte.die blätter scheinen mir auch irgendwie anders... 
na egal.
ich weiß nun wenigstens es ist ein *ranker* 

danke euch allen:
blumen2  für Monika
2 2  für frank und wp ( << nehme an du bist ein männliches exemplar? )

gruß ulla


----------



## Digicat (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt den Namen dieses Strauches/ Baumes?*

Servus Ulla

[OT]wp-3d nennt sich auch Werner und ich weis, daß er "Männlich" ist [/OT]


----------



## wp-3d (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt den Namen dieses Strauches/ Baumes?*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Ulla
> 
> [OT]wp-3d nennt sich auch Werner und ich weis, daß er "Männlich" ist [/OT]



Hi Teichfreunde

So ist es  

In der Signatur grüßt immer der Werner  

.


----------



## sister_in_act (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt den Namen dieses Strauches/ Baumes?*

 

beim tippern und scrollen zu den beiträgen sieht man die sign nicht 

werd mir sofort ein *merkzettelchen* an die stirn kleben 

danke für die info und schönes wochenende
winks* ulla


----------



## Christine (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt den Namen dieses Strauches/ Baumes?*



			
				sister_in_act schrieb:
			
		

> werd mir sofort ein *merkzettelchen* an die stirn kleben


Also wenn ich das machen tät, wäre da schnell kein Platz mehr (ausserdem sieht das doch ziemlich doof aus...)


----------



## sister_in_act (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt den Namen dieses Strauches/ Baumes?*



> (ausserdem sieht das doch ziemlich doof aus...)



mußt du das immer so in aller deutlichkeit sagen    

gruß ulla


----------



## Christine (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt den Namen dieses Strauches/ Baumes?*



			
				sister_in_act schrieb:
			
		

> mußt du das immer so in aller deutlichkeit sagen
> 
> gruß ulla



 Aber dafür ist das Elschen doch bekannt - immer ehrlich, immer direkt, sagt/schreibt was sie denkt


----------



## Frettchenfreund (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt den Namen dieses Strauches/ Baumes?*

Hallo Zusammen!

OffTopic:



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Aber dafür ist das Elschen doch bekannt - immer ehrlich, immer direkt, sagt/schreibt was sie denkt



Das habe ich am WE zu spüren bekommen:

    :haue3 :cigar 

.


----------



## sister_in_act (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt den Namen dieses Strauches/ Baumes?*

hallo gartenfreunde hier

ich bin grad schwer shocking*
 habe erfahren, daß der __ trompetenbaum giftig ist.
in einem forum hat jemand folgendes geschrieben:



> Ich habe neben der Pflanze Schnittlauch und Basilikum Gepflanz, und diese Kräuter verzehrt. Darauf hatten wir die ganze Nacht Magenschmerzen mit Übelkeit, auf Anfragen bei einer Gärtnerei bekamen wir die Auskunft die Blume sei giftig und die Kräuter haben über die Wurzeln die giftigen Substanzen aufgenommen



ist das möglich???????????

weil ich vor dem trompetenbaum mein kräutergärtchen 
habe bin ich nun total verunsichert

grüße
ulla


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt den Namen dieses Strauches/ Baumes?*

könnte sein, ich habsowas mal vom __ Rhododendron gehört, wenn da was im oberen wurzelbreich gesetzt wurde überträgt sich das auf die plant, und __ hortensien kann man ja auch blau fären da das mittel über die wurzeln aufgenommen wird - wieso also bei kräutern nicht auch ?

nun bin ich aber auch mal auf andere aussagen gespannt


----------



## sister_in_act (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt den Namen dieses Strauches/ Baumes?*



> nun bin ich aber auch mal auf andere aussagen gespannt



ich erst....

dann kann ich mein kräuterbeet nämlich platt machen


----------



## goldfisch (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt den Namen dieses Strauches/ Baumes?*

Hallo,

kennt denn jemand eine Quelle für die Giftigkeit von Campsis ?

Ich kann es mir nicht so recht vorstellen, da zumindest die neuweltliche Art durch nektarfressende Vögel, also Warmblüter, bestäubt wird. Sind vieleicht nur bestimmte Pflanzenteile giftig ?

Im letzten Jahr gab es eine gelbe Hybride im Baumarkt, welche ich mir zum Geburtstag wünschte. Vorsorgliche Freunde haben sich strikt geweigert mir meinen Wunsch zu erfüllen.  ¿ (Ironie) 

Ps ich habe seit 3 Jahren eine rote Campis im Garten. Ich habe nicht festgestellt, das sie irgendwelche Pflanzen verdrängt. 

mfg Jürgen


----------



## sister_in_act (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt den Namen dieses Strauches/ Baumes?*

hallo jürgen

meine sitzt seit etwa 10 Jahren an der wand zur garage.
davor habe ich mein kräuterbeet angelegt weil schön nahe der küche.
alle küchenkräuter gedeihen prächtig--das ist nicht das problem.
die frage ist: gehen giftstoffe  des trompetenbaumes  in meine kräuter über und esse ich seit 10 jahren __ salbei,estragon, thymian, __ oregano  usw   mit giftstoffen ??

lb grüße
ulla


----------



## Eugen (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt den Namen dieses Strauches/ Baumes?*

Hi

reden wir jetzt von Campsis oder Catalpa


----------



## Eugen (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt den Namen dieses Strauches/ Baumes?*

Egal,
die Inhaltsstoffe einer Pflanze müssen erstmal in den Boden abgegeben werden,damit eine andere Pflanzen über die Wurzeln diese aufnehmen kann.
Und das kann ich mir schwerlich vorstellen.
Ausserdem sind die Stoffe nicht sooo giftig,das da groß was passieren würde.
Die Übelkeit des og. Users erklärt sich damit ziemlich sicher nicht.

Die Inhaltsstoffe von Campsis können lediglich bei Berührung Hautirritationen (Dermatitis) auslösen.

@ Ulla  Diese "Giftstoffe" sind schon längst wieder abgebaut.


----------



## Armin (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt den Namen dieses Strauches/ Baumes?*

Hy,

hier wird glaube ich noch mehr durcheinander gebracht.
Es gibt campsis radicans __ Trompetenblume, ist eine Schlingpflanze und nicht giftig

Dann gibt es Catalpa big. __ Trompetenbaum auch sehr wenig bis gar nicht giftig.

Dann gibt es noch __ Engelstrompete Datura sehr giftig und/oder halluzinogen.
Es gibt Leute die brauen sich davon einen Tee..... zum Abspinnen.

Die hier im Eingangspost gefragte Pflanze ist eine Campsis radicans Mdme Galeen und ungiftig.

Gruß Armin


----------



## sister_in_act (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt den Namen dieses Strauches/ Baumes?*

vielen Dank ihr lieben

bin ich ja voll erleichtert.

noch eine Frage an Armin:
Sind von meiner  Pflanze alle Teile ungiftig--auch Blüten und Früchte bzw Samen?
Habe nämlich einen Ableger meiner Schwester gegeben die wegen der Kinder besorgt war da man ihr sagte, Blüten und Samen  seien giftig.
hab zwar schon rumgegooogt aber keine genaue Aussagen gefunden darüber...

lb grüße
ulla


----------



## Armin (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt den Namen dieses Strauches/ Baumes?*

Hy,

in den gängigen Giftbüchern wird Campsis radicans nicht aufgeführt. Lediglich die Reizung der Haut (Dermatitis) wurde vereinzelt beobachtet.
Die Früchte/Schoten sollen giftig sein, mir als Baumschulmeister ist das aber auch nicht bekannt, auch nicht aus der Literatur.

Im Zweifelsfalle würde ich die Schoten abernten und entsorgen, was man ohnehin zur Stärkung der Pflanzen machen soll.

Ein Übergang von Giften auf deine Kräuter halte ich für absolut ausgeschlossen.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Armin (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt den Namen dieses Strauches/ Baumes?*

Hy,

der richtige Name ist Campsis x tagliabuana Mme Galen

radicans war wohl die alte Name.

Gruß Armin


----------



## goldfisch (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt den Namen dieses Strauches/ Baumes?*

Hallo Armin,
C. radicans ist meiner Meinung nach gültig für die neuweltliche Art.
Irgendwas X schlagmichtot ist immer ein Hybrid. Der dritte Namenbestandteil ist die Sorte.
Ich kann mir aus o.g. Gründen nicht vorstellen, das die Planze giftig ist.
mfg Jürgeni


----------



## sister_in_act (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt den Namen dieses Strauches/ Baumes?*

vielen lieben dank  für alle infos.
dann kann ich ja weiter meine kräuter am selben platz hegen und genießen.:gdaumen

darauf geb ich glatt einen aus

liebe grüße
ulla


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt den Namen dieses Strauches/ Baumes?*

jau supi  -das alles sich doch noch zum guten geklärt hat :freu


----------



## Armin (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt den Namen dieses Strauches/ Baumes?*



goldfisch schrieb:


> Hallo Armin,
> C. radicans ist meiner Meinung nach gültig für die neuweltliche Art.
> Irgendwas X schlagmichtot ist immer ein Hybrid. Der dritte Namenbestandteil ist die Sorte.
> Ich kann mir aus o.g. Gründen nicht vorstellen, das die Planze giftig ist.
> mfg Jürgeni



Hy,

die Mme Galen ist ja auch ein Hybrid.

Gruß Armin


----------

